# Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Churchill Cigar Review - Ass Ugly Looks,Tastes Great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I know this is one ugly cigar, but it is a great tasting smoke. With its tailor looking press, it is weird to hold it in your hand. Const. was...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Churchill Cigar Review - Ass Ugly Looks,Tastes Great


----------

